# share an extern HD between mac and pc



## siggman (Aug 27, 2003)

Is it possible to share an extern HD between mac and pc. I think of these different partition formats. 
What I mean, plug the HD into the mac, works. Now, plug the HD into the pc, works.

So, how can I achieve this?


----------



## siggman (Aug 27, 2003)

By the way, what do you think about this product: 

http://www.umgehauen.de/catalog
product_info.php?cPath=21_129&products_id=428&osCsid=2f8bd23f0d4685f27c9520a1ebb99914


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know, the link doesn't work.

Hard drives typically only have a single connection, unless they're SCSI, which necessitates daisy-chaining.  And I don't think you can plug a drive into 2 computers at the same time.  However, if you served the drive you would be able to achieve the effect you desire.


----------



## siggman (Aug 27, 2003)

thank you arden_

copy/past 
(dunno how to make the whole link active)

http://www.umgehauen.de/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=428

All I wanna do is to use the drive at a mac and on the other hand on a pc, but NOT at the same time. Plug in (mac), plug out (mac) and plug in (pc)...and so on. I think about hfs+ (mac) und ntfs (pc). How should I format the drive?


----------



## Arden (Aug 27, 2003)

Hmm, I think you'd have a better time formatting it for FAT32 because OS X can read this AFAIK.  And you wouldn't be able to store programs on it, or you shouldn't, because you couldn't run them on the other machine, and I doubt MOX apps would run on a PC drive anyway.

That drive looks like a good deal.  You could get it and try plugging the FW port into your Mac and the USB port into the PC, though I don't know how this would work, if it would at all.  Also, if you have an ample internal drive in your Mac, you can plug a Firewire cable from your Mac to your PC and boot the Mac while holding down "T," booting into Target Disk Mode.


----------



## themacguy (Aug 27, 2003)

FAT32 or HFS+ with MacDisk (for the PC). NTFS is not readable by the Mac. My solution is to network my PC and Mac via 100-B-T and share one of the PC's drives. Then I simply log in from the Mac (OSX's "Connect to server...") and drag files/folders in either direction. Obviously, this only works if you have both Mac and PC on the same intranet and if it's a fast connection.


----------



## Arden (Aug 28, 2003)

I was thinking about that, but I wasn't sure how one would be able to view the drive, since it doesn't quite work like that in OS 9.  Is it easy to mount a drive on a network in OS X?  If so, I wholeheartedly recommend you go this route, Siggman.


----------



## siggman (Aug 28, 2003)

All right, the drive will ship on tuesday. Both of you, thank you, I'm gona tell you 'bout my experiences.

thanks


----------



## Lycander (Aug 28, 2003)

For what it's worth, I bought a firewire HD from an Apple store at the local mall (brand name escapes me, VisionTek??) and on the box it advertises OSX and Windows compatible. Sure enough it's formatted with FAT32.

Works on my PC and my iBook, and now  my iBook with Linux instead of OSX.


----------



## siggman (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, the HD is on my desk, but...

Format: FAT32, done with Partition Magic 8 on a PC

So, the PC can read the HD, but guess who is not, my mac. Disk Utility says: mounting point not active. When I take HFS+, no Problem on the mac.

What can I do, making the HD works with my mac under FAT32?


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Try this: format your drive in HFS+ and use TransMac on your PC.


----------



## profx (Sep 4, 2003)

see if you can format it using disk utility. I tried to check if FAT32 was in the list, but i only have one drive and it won't let me erase my startup drive! I have a feeling you can't but check anyway.  

Didn't OS 9 have the ability to format as DOS? If you still have OS9 you could try that.


What i am trying to get at is format it as a PC format on your mac, this should result in a disk that is readable on Mac and pc 

look into "fdisk" in terminal try "man fdisk"


----------



## Netboothy (Sep 4, 2003)

If you are really desperate to retrieve a file in the meantime try a forced mount

in  a terminal window

mkdir /external 
sudo mount_msdos /dev/disk1 /external


enter your administrator password

then use a copy command within the terminal

the command        disktool -l
will list all your drives in case you do not know the number of the drive.  eg disk0, disk1 etc. reading through the list generated will tell you which one has not been recognised.

This has happened a few times to me in 10.1.5. but after excessive manipulation of files. 

I would run scan disk and disk defrag on the windows machine but it responds with not enough memory available. Even though no programs are running

If anyone can provide a good answer i would also be pleased to hear it. 

I do not fancy reformating the a half full disk.


----------



## Arden (Sep 4, 2003)

Okay, you guys are confusing me.

profx: What list?  Why are you trying to format your boot disk?  OS 9 can format floppies as DOS, but I don't know about hard drives.  I agree with your last point, though, if you can format a drive for PC using your Mac, then it shouldn't have any problems reading it later, unless it's messed up in the head.

Netboothy:  I don't think anybody ever mentioned retrieving files in this thread; why do you bring this up?  The drive he's using is completely empty, since it was just formatted.  There's no data to retrieve.

Siggman:  Try TransMac and tell us if it works.


----------



## Netboothy (Sep 5, 2003)

no one did mention retrieving files admittedly, so you are correct in that point.

But further down in the list Siggman says he formated as fat32 under partition magic and the mac could not mount it.

I was just trying to help. No point mounting any disk unless you intend you put files on or retrieve files.

But if you want my answer to the initial question -

Format as FAT32 and both platforms should be able to read it.

However,  in my limited experience don't take the claimed compatibility to be some word from god. Hopefully you will not encounter problems, but as you stated further down you have.

My firewire external hard drive works on my thinkpad without problem. But after major transfers from the mac to it. It gave up being recognized, although i can still force a mount through terminal. Hmmm - problem with the mac obviously.

Any ideas?


----------



## siggman (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh good old arden!

Sorry guys, but I'm not that pro. 
I'll try the transmac-solution.

Anyway, thanks a lot, I'll let you know.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Netboothy _
> *My firewire external hard drive works on my thinkpad without problem. But after major transfers from the mac to it. It gave up being recognized, although i can still force a mount through terminal. Hmmm - problem with the mac obviously.
> 
> Any ideas? *



Have you run Disk Utility on it? 
Did you try unplugging the firewire cable, then plug it in again?


----------



## siggman (Sep 6, 2003)

All right, works fine with 'transmac' on the pc.

Thanks for your help_


----------



## Arden (Sep 6, 2003)

Awesome!  Let us know if you have any other issues.


----------



## siggman (Sep 7, 2003)

Fixing a hole where the rain gets in, right arden!?


----------



## Arden (Sep 7, 2003)

Duct tape, spackle, a windbreaker, spare shingling...


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 8, 2003)

You forgot the bucket.


----------

